# The End Is Near! Nov. 6 Is The Last Day To Get Onboard Halloweeja's "Crowd Sale"



## Mr. Halloweeja (Aug 31, 2016)

*The End Is Near! Nov. 6 Is The Last Day To Get Onboard Halloweeja's "Crowd Sale"*









Need a gift for that unique person in your life? Was Halloween spirit lacking in you life this year? Just want to treat yourself? Maybe Halloweeja is the answer to have a new Halloween experience. Halloweeja the board game is on sale until Nov. 6. You get a $5 USD discount just for joining, and with every 10 combined orders everyone in the crowd sale makes, the price drops! Learn more or shop now at https://www.thegamecrafter.com/crowdsale/halloweeja


----------

